# MPG ?? on 6ltr Diesel RV..



## tonka

Before I go off and spend hours looking at RV's..
Can someone advise what sort MPG can be expected from something like a 6ltr Diesel engine..
Considering a short vehicle no more than 30 foot, not sure if this will make much difference ref weight etc,,,
Currently got an Autotrail and keep admiring the American RV's


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Gosh that would be some motor, I would reckon you need a tanker behind you, a lot less mpg than autotrail


Dave P


----------



## LazyRover

tonka said:


> Before I go off and spend hours looking at RV's..
> Can someone advise what sort MPG can be expected from something like a 6ltr Diesel engine..
> Considering a short vehicle no more than 30 foot, not sure if this will make much difference ref weight etc,,,
> Currently got an Autotrail and keep admiring the American RV's


I believe it to be about 8-10 mpg.


----------



## 116388

I started a similar thread a few months ago rgarding RVs and all engine sizes with some very useful answers. I'll try and find the link and post it for you.

Shane.....


----------



## RogerAndHeather

Hi tonka, I went through this one about 4.5 years ago and hope this will help. Do not listen to the sales garbage about MPG, you have done the right thing by asking on this forum and hopefully you will get a few replies.

Our rig is the 26ish feet Lexington 255DS, about 6.5 tons, with a 6 litre V8 diesel. I bought it from new (Feb 2005) from *the worst dealer that I have ever had the experience to be associated with* and have now done about 60,000 miles, the good lady has kept a very comprehensive file on MPG.

The MPG when the rig was new came as a shock (promises from *that dodgy dealer* of 20 miles/gallon) but after a few miles we went up from about 13 to about 16 miles/gallon when at a steady speed (60 mph) on a motorway. The problem is when using local roads in Europe where the inclines are a bit steep and the villages are a bit tight, you will find yourself down to about 10-12 miles/gallon- we actually save money by using the toll roads abroad rather than the local routes. 

Considering that we were only getting 24 miles/gallon on our previous motorhome, a Fiat 2.4 diesel at about 3.4 tons and completely underpowered, we are happy paying the extra for a decent engine which keeps us up wth the traffic, and plenty to spare. 

Good luck - go for it - the quality of an RV build is not perfect but they are a lot more liveable than the underpowered UK offerings. Roger


----------



## b16duv

Simplelife said:


> I started a similar thread a few months ago rgarding RVs and all engine sizes with some very useful answers. I'll try and find the link and post it for you.
> 
> Shane.....


Here's the linkiempg thread

David


----------



## 120949

*mpg on 6 litre diesel*

My Chevrolet Titan had 6 litre V8 diesel not turbo.
Over two years it did 15mpg on a run and 12 in traffic.

My van was 28 feet long, 8 ft wide, twin rear wheels, auto gearbox, cruise control.
With 50mm towing ball it pulled a RIB on a trailer. This did not seem to affect fuel consumption, not measurably anyway, nor uphill speed or other performance.
It was v reliable, always starting on the button.

The main snags are narrow UK roads, poor lock especially while manoeuvering in fuel stations or parking.
In Europe no problems.

Prepare to be amazed by equipment levels.
It would be worth getting a turbo while you are looking.

Depends what and where you plan to use it.

Hope this helps.
Good luck.
Skywriter


----------



## 116388

b16duv said:


> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a similar thread a few months ago rgarding RVs and all engine sizes with some very useful answers. I'll try and find the link and post it for you.
> 
> Shane.....
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the linkiempg thread
> 
> David
Click to expand...

Thank you David, I looked and couldn't find my own thread!

Shane.....


----------



## loddy

I had a Safari trek with the v8 diesel Turbo and could achieve 18 mpg, I now have a V10 Triton and achieve 9

Loddy


----------



## tonka

Cheers all, for replies...
Have to give this some thought and do more research..
Lots of pro's and con's to consider...... :?


----------



## 116388

tonka said:


> Cheers all, for replies...
> Have to give this some thought and do more research..
> Lots of pro's and con's to consider...... :?


I was able to make my mind up with that one sided list of pros and cons:

List A - Pros:

Luxury
Power
Comfort
Dual Aircon
Ride
Interior finish
Space
Prestige
Uniqueness
Slide outs
A real home on wheels

List B - Cons:

Fuel consumption.

Shame but List B won the day.

Shane.....


----------



## 111154

How about MPG for a 7.4 litre petrol? 

Are we talking figures of 6-10? Spotted one with that engine with LPG conversion to make it slightly more bearable. What would we be talking then? :?:


----------



## asprn

My 6.8 litre V10 petrol 32-ft RV achieved 11.5mpg to the south of Spain & back last time we used it, whilst towing a car on a trailer. What changed my view completely about fuel consumption on RVs when we were considering one, was this:-

I got 24 mpg towing with my previous 2.5L turbo diesel Peugeot engine. Calculate the difference in cost per gallon, and calculate the *extra* cost per 1,000 miles. So, taking a gallon of petrol as £4.36p, and a gallon of diesel as £4.68:-

1,000 miles @ 24.0 mpg = 42 gals = £196.00
1,000 miles @ 11.5 mpg = 87 gals = £379.00
Extra fuel cost per 1,000 miles = £183.00

We've averaged 3,500 miles per year since we got the van, which means we've paid £640.00 per year extra in fuel. For what you get in terms of paradise on wheels, it's been well worth it, in our opinion. Others may disagree, but there you go.

Dougie.


----------



## 111154

asprn said:


> My 6.8 litre V10 petrol 32-ft RV achieved 11.5mpg to the south of Spain & back last time we used it, whilst towing a car on a trailer. What changed my view completely about fuel consumption on RVs when we were considering one, was this:-
> 
> I got 24 mpg towing with my previous 2.5L turbo diesel Peugeot engine. Calculate the difference in cost per gallon, and calculate the *extra* cost per 1,000 miles. So, taking a gallon of petrol as £4.36p, and a gallon of diesel as £4.68:-
> 
> 1,000 miles @ 24.0 mpg = 42 gals = £196.00
> 1,000 miles @ 11.5 mpg = 87 gals = £379.00
> Extra fuel cost per 1,000 miles = £183.00
> 
> We've averaged 3,500 miles per year since we got the van, which means we've paid £640.00 per year extra in fuel. For what you get in terms of paradise on wheels, it's been well worth it, in our opinion. Others may disagree, but there you go.
> 
> Dougie.


Thanks Dougie.

I know it's hard to say, but with the extra capacity but reduced load (not towing a car) would it be fair to expect similar mpg from a 454 7.4 litre Chevy engine with 26 foot motorhome?


----------



## asprn

alexthecheese said:


> I know it's hard to say, but with the extra capacity but reduced load (not towing a car) would it be fair to expect similar mpg from a 454 7.4 litre Chevy engine with 26 foot motorhome?


From what I understand from other RV owners, not towing will potentially give you another 1-2 mpg. I would doubt the extra capacity would make any significant difference, but coupled with being a diesel, it may provide another little bit.

Duncan (damondunc) is the font of all RV knowledge, and will be able to provide you with facts and figures based on experience. Might be worth PMing him.

Dougie.


----------



## barryd

Roger

Where can I get a van like yours? It looks positively evil! (I mean that in a cool way) How wide is it? My Kontiki I think is 7ft 6 or is it 8? and fits on our drive with about 4 inches either side at the narrowest point. So even if your van would fit then I would probably have to remember not to press the button that makes it expand! I assume these vans are really expensive? I dont think the MPG sounds that relevant. I am lucky if I get 22-26mpg out of ours and on a flat out thrash from Penrith to Ardrossan in Aryshire I think we got between 15-17 and like you say you dont do that many miles anyway. Wanna swap?


----------



## 111154

asprn said:


> alexthecheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to say, but with the extra capacity but reduced load (not towing a car) would it be fair to expect similar mpg from a 454 7.4 litre Chevy engine with 26 foot motorhome?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand from other RV owners, not towing will potentially give you another 1-2 mpg. I would doubt the extra capacity would make any significant difference, but coupled with being a diesel, it may provide another little bit.
> 
> Duncan (damondunc) is the font of all RV knowledge, and will be able to provide you with facts and figures based on experience. Might be worth PMing him.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dougie. What I'm looking at is also a petrol, so would hope to get similar MPG. It is already LPG converted so that is very much a bonus.

Will PM Duncan tomorrow. Bed is currently calling!


----------



## RogerAndHeather

Hi barryd, sorry for not getting back sooner, but it is really sunny and warm up here and we are making the best of it.

Don't be put of by the looks in the photo, the Lexington B-class is only a baby RV, not evil, more like a pussycat!

Width is about 7' 10'' so you would still have 2" to spare - have a look at http://www.forestriverinc.co.uk for the dimensions, just don't believe the payloads quoted. We have the Lexington 255DS as I wanted to keep to 26' in length and as such have never had a problem with access.

It handles nice, much more comfortable for long distances than the Euro brands. You will be suprised at some of the deals that you can pick up, you can get a lot of spec per £, we are virtually full-time and it suits us fine

Cheers, Roger


----------



## olley

Hi scotjimland reckons he gets around 15mpg in his 9ton 6.5L diesel Georgie Boy. But he drives carefully.

Olley


----------



## dangerous

Hi all, ours is 30ft, 7.5t with a 6.5 turbo diesel.
On a run we managed 16mpg on the autoroutes in France last year, but reckon on an avearage of 12 to 14mpg. A lot of stop start driving will obviously eat into that and there is no advantage to driving with a heavy right foot, it really will not go much faster, just cost you more.
I dont think that is too bad when you consider the size/ comfort levels in a vehicle like this and they are not as scary or difficult to drive as you might think. 8O 

dangerous 8)


----------

